

E-Mail Zero: Imagining Life Without E-Mail - fbuilesv
http://calnewport.com/blog/2008/07/02/e-mail-zero-imagining-life-without-e-mail/

======
zalew
> _E-mail is the best way to send files._

What? Using email as a document exchange system is a curse, there are so many
file sharing, version control and collaboration tools it needs to vanish.

Regarging else: while I am currently heavily relying on email communication, I
believe 'email is dead'. The rapid raise of collaboration and social
communication tools, along with new ideas for internet ID, all will make it
obsolete in the future.

------
ertdfgcb
It's interesting to see the transition of our written communication over time
as technology improves. The trend seems to be going towards face to face
communication, but with words; the latency is being decreased, and the
intuitiveness is being increased. Also, it is getting more informal, perhaps
because formality was primarily a function of the difficulty in communicating,
a response is more likely to be refined if it is the only response you will be
sending for a month.

